# Perth Hotel Quarantine Lists



## Patricia B. Fernandez (Aug 6, 2021)

Anyone here have any idea where can I get a list of Hotels Quarantine? or anyone have a list? We are trying to make everything ready with bringing people in Perth Australia.

Thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Patricia B. Fernandez said:


> Anyone here have any idea where can I get a list of Hotels Quarantine? or anyone have a list? We are trying to make everything ready with bringing people in Perth Australia.
> 
> Thanks


Any list might be out of date, as they can change at any time. The Mercure Hotel, The Four Points Hotel and the Novotel Langley were all dropped in April.
These were listed The quarantine hotels are Hyatt Perth, Intercontinental Perth, Mercure Perth, Novotel Perth and Westin Hotel. 

As people do not get a choice of hotel, having a list would not be of much use anyway.

This page has some info on hotel quarantine in WA. https://ww2.health.wa.gov.au/-/medi...D19/COVID-19-Information-for-hotel-guests.pdf
and


https://www.health.gov.au/sites/default/files/documents/2020/12/getting-ready-for-quarantine-a-guide-to-the-final-step-in-coming-home-a-guide-to-the-final-step-in-coming-home-part-1-before-you-depart.pdf



That one includes this:
_Transport to the quarantine facility will be arranged for you. You may not know which facility you’ll be quarantining in until you arrive there._


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

mechanicsmeat said:


> You can't find better food than what's served at Best Food Truck Melbourne-Meat Mechanism! Not only are our ingredients fresh, but our prices are too. Come visit us today for some of the best food you'll ever eat!


You do know how far it is between Perth and Melbourne... Or do you?


----------

